

The TSA screws up again: makes mother fill up empty bottles of breast milk - airnomad
http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2012/05/07/the-tsa-screws-up-again-makes-mother-fill-up-empty-bottles-of-breast-milk/

======
bond
Unbelievable....

